# Fresh Water Fish Summer Sale



## Deep Blue Aquarium (Aug 10, 2013)

Fresh Water Fish Summer Sale

- Large Parret Fish - Was $11.99 - NOW $7.99
- 2"-2 1/2"Assorted Cichlids - Was $10.99 - NOW $7.99
- 4" Oscar Fish - Was $13.99 - NOW $8.99
- 4" Albino Oscar Fish - Was $13.99 - NOW $8.99
- 2" Red Eye Strawberry Peacock Cichlid - Was $10.99 - NOW $6.99

Contact Nate @ 647-693-2432
Nima @ 416-727-5652


----------



## KING KONG (Oct 24, 2012)

where are you located?


----------



## Deep Blue Aquarium (Aug 10, 2013)

2887 Lawrence Avenue East, Toronto, ON M1P 2T8, Canada


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Store hours ??


----------

